# Quickie Ski Review



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2016)

*Me: 47, 5'9" 210lbs aggressive longtime skier.
Place: Mt Wachusett
Conditions: Spring snow, corn, ice, dirt, rocks, running water, standing water, grass, mud ... it's been in the 70s for 2 days and then poured last night. The place is looking rough.

This is the annual Ride-em and Rank-em event Mountainside puts on every year for their customers. It's invitation only and they (for the most part) pick the skis they want you to ski. Payment is we write reviews for them that they use to help with orders for next season.

I lucked out and got mostly skis I wanted to try, though they were also pretty well suited to the conditions. Not a day for carvers ...

Took 3-4 runs per ski so consider the conditions and limited terrain when reading the reviews. More of a quick impression than a full review.

Solomon QST 99 181
First ski of the day. From the looks of them I was expecting a fun ski, they were light and have a see through tip ala the Rossi 7 series.
They did not feel lively at all and felt reluctant to hook up. Edge grip was weak even in the softer snow. I got the feel of them after a couple runs and was carving turns, but they were kind of dull and disappointing.

K2 Pinnacle 95 177
I've skied this one before and had the same experience. This is a light fun and lively ski. Quick edge to edge and dances around nicely in the spring snow. Can hang at higher speeds, but gets tip flap. I think this is a great all mountain soft snow ski for lighter skiers.

Volkl 90Eight 177
This is almost tied for my favorite ski of the day. Take the fun and lively part of the Pinnacle 95 and add more beef with no top end. I had a great time making short turns in some steep spring snow and then let them rip. They held firm pulling GS turns busting through the spring crud. Great ski and goes on the list.

Armada Invictus 89Ti 179
Who knew the park kids could make a great ski! I think the soft snow was a little too much for these (or they needed to be detuned) and the edges were really hookie (is that a word?). Besides that they were fun stable and quick. I'd love to try them again in firmer conditions.

Head Monster 88 177
Burly! I picked them up and they weighed way more than anything else I handled today. A traditional race construction with lots of metal and camber. A little sluggish to start, but when you get them up to speed there's no stopping them. Definitely a ski for big strong guys who like a traditional feel. 

Nordica Enforcer 93 177
Gem of the day and lived up to everything I've read. I'd like to try them out in firmer conditions before fully committing, but I'm mostly sold!. They just edged out the 90Eight for the ski of the day. Did everything the Volkl did, but a bit snappier with the narrower waist.

Anyone want to buy a Soul 7 and Watea 84 so I can start a new ski fund?*


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent reviews.

 I'd like to try the Enforcer.  My daily driver is a Nodica Steadfast and I find them pretty burly for a no metal ski.  They're much stiffer than expected based on their construction and can buck me around a bit in the bumps despite also weighing 210 like you. Still love them though. Most versatile, dare I say best ski I've ever owned.  Between my Vagabonds and Steadfasts, I've got major brand loyalty with Nordica these days.

I know the Enforcer has a lot more metal, so I have this image of them being stiff, heavy and not lively. Basically the opposite of your description.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I know the Enforcer has a lot more metal, so I have this image of them being stiff, heavy and not lively. Basically the opposite of your description.



They were heavy when I picked them up, not as much as the Monsters, but probably second in weight. Unlike the Monsters they did not feel heavy on the feet. I'd like to try the Enforcer 100 as well. The rep said it performs the same, just with less edge grip on hard pack.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm trying to decide between Enforcer 93, Atomic Vantage CTI 95, or scooping up a 2015 Kastle FX94.

Anyone have comparisons between these? I'm not going to demo, I know what I'm looking for and pretty confident I'd be happy with any of these. Giving the Enforcer 93 the edge as I hear it's a damper ride than the Vantage CTI.


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2016)

Any have an opinion of the Soul seven?  A ski I am considering.  If anyone knows of good skis that are between 105 and 115 underfoot that handle most anything and lay down a good arc on firm?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2016)

Edd and Waloaf have them. I was considering the Soul7, but opted for the Nordica Vagabond instead as they are similarly constructed and I got a great deal. 2014-15 I skied them almost exclusively due to such great soft snow most of the year. I'm guessing the Soul7 is about the perfect daily driver in Colorado.


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Edd and Waloaf have them. I was considering the Soul7, but opted for the Nordica Vagabond instead as they are similarly constructed and I got a great deal. 2014-15 I skied them almost exclusively due to such great soft snow most of the year. I'm guessing the Soul7 is about the perfect daily driver in Colorado.



I have seen them a lot.  I used to ski 179s and then went longer the past two years with 185s so not sure if I go with 188 or 180.  Icelantic Nomads another consideration.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2016)

Out West at your height, I'd probably go longer because you won't have the same tight spaces to contend with as back here in the East.  The Soul7 is known to be very maneuverable


----------



## Edd (Jun 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> I have seen them a lot.  I used to ski 179s and then went longer the past two years with 185s so not sure if I go with 188 or 180.  Icelantic Nomads another consideration.



I'm very happy with the Soul 7s. I have the 180 but I think the 188 would have been ok. Lightweight, with a fairly tight turning radius. In spring snow, you have to be comfortable with getting bounced around. They don't bust through dense snow.


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2016)

Edd said:


> I'm very happy with the Soul 7s. I have the 180 but I think the 188 would have been ok. Lightweight, with a fairly tight turning radius. In spring snow, you have to be comfortable with getting bounced around. They don't bust through dense snow.



That is where the 188 would probably help - not so much for busting up dense snow but riding over it.  My Chams are heavy and busted up snow real good.


----------

